# PATH station at World Trade Center vs 33rd street



## Steve4031 (Oct 21, 2011)

If I am traveling by myself, the quickest way from Pavonia Newport to Penn station is to take the PATH to Herald Square. However, in many trips through the Herald square, I noticed that their are several sets of steps to ascend to get to street level and then a long block walk to Penn.

In studying the PATH map, I see that is possible to take a one seat ride from Pavonia Newport to the World trade Center station. Then I see that one could catch a C train to Penn station. What is the transfer like at WTC? ARe their escalators, is it all inside in the same station?

At Penn station, IIRC, there are some stairs and some escalators to use to get to the Amtrak level and the Acela lounge. I believe this would be easier to use with rolling suitcases than Herald Square.

In January, when I am with my GF, I think traveling via WTC would be a better route because it is mostly indoors even though the trip is a bit longer.

What is your opinion?

Thanks


----------



## Train2104 (Oct 21, 2011)

WTC is 1 or 2 blocks from the subway station. You would still have to walk outside. I'd rather use 33rd, then enter Penn through the LIRR entrance.


----------



## AlanB (Oct 21, 2011)

Steve,

The WTC station has both escalators & elevators to get you up from the tracks to the streets and to the connection to the subway. You do NOT have to walk outside to reach the 8th Avenue line. However, it is much easier to get to the E train than it is to get to the C train. Getting to the C train involves a longer underground walk and IIRC, stairs but no elevators/escalators. Whereas the E train entrance butts right up against the WTC Bathtub. You just walk through a door to leave the WTC site and enter the subway. Turnstiles for the E are directly in front of you, and slightly to the right. The E originates here, so most of the time you will find a train just sitting there awaiting it's departure time. And the E & C make the same number of stops, so there is no good reason to head for the C.

The A on the other hand runs express, so it would take a few minutes less if you get lucky and one comes right away. But frankly I'd suggest just grabbing the E, it's much simpler and you're not going to save that much time using the A.

Once at Penn, there are elevators from the platform down to the LIRR level and then both elevators & escalators up to the Amtrak level.

There are also elevators at the PATH/Subway complex at 33rd/34th Street, but you'll have to wander around a bit to find them, and then you still have that long 1 block walk outside to get to Penn Station. There is still talk that one day they'll reopen the underground tunnel that connects the PATH/Subway complex to Penn Station known as the Gimbles walkway or tunnel. But so far no work has been done to reopen it.


----------



## Steve4031 (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks Alan. I think we will go via wtc in January.


----------



## NY Penn (Oct 22, 2011)

Just watch for service changes in the subway while you're there. The A, C, and E are especially prone to changes.


----------

